# Getttin' my second wind to finish strong



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

About the time the sun comes out of hiding every year in spring, I start enjoying homeschooling again, and feel like I have it in me to push through to the end. I am FINALLY starting to feel that way again this year! WHEW! We were plugging through anyway, but there wasn't much joy in it. I made some changes that helped, but I love it when my heart is "all in". WHAT A RELIEF!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Rose. 
Cindyc.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

That's great, Cindy. Hope you have a wonderful rest of the year.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Cara! 
Cindyc.


----------

